# Dec mink line



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

574mag said:


> I am so very excited....


What will you do when you catch a incidental mink?


----------



## 574mag (Dec 29, 2017)

Dance a jig? Lol. That's a good idea you've got there! I should target the possum, then I'll start pulling in the other critters! I like the way you think! From now on, all my sets are possum sets


----------



## 574mag (Dec 29, 2017)

I'm a little embarrassed I didn't think of that before....


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

There goes any hope of profit this week.
Been a very poor week for catching so far. However it can change with the next set!


----------



## 574mag (Dec 29, 2017)

I hear that!


----------



## wicklundrh (Mar 18, 2014)

At least it is below 2 bucks instead of just below 3 bucks!


----------



## 574mag (Dec 29, 2017)

That's a win right there! Got blanked today. What's it take to get those critters moving! Creeks coming up from some rain. Probably have to redrill my pockets tomorrow.


----------



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

Checked the 1 330 float set and picked up another Beaver. Left the other 16 330's out for a extra day. Mostly because my Dentist needed some spending money today. Putting more BE 110's with the brick base in tomorrow during my check. Saw a crossover that needs steel and a run that I didn't have any trap for. Enlisted my son to help with the heavy lifting I hope. Will make sure to charge phone to take pics, maybe video. Pretty bad or good when you end up with more Beavers than Muskrats.


----------



## General Ottsc (Oct 5, 2017)

Most of my sets have been flooded out. I have a few long springs that are still working and a few conibears on dry land.


----------



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

1st check had a Otter. The lodge I set 2 days ago ended up with a 58lb beaver and 2 muskrats. The last set on the line had a 51 lb beaver waiting. Found 3 more bank dens and moved a few 330's around. One of my better days thats for sure.


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

Sure looks like a good day!
Nice otter!
I found otter sign at almost every stop this year. Found very few rats as well
Unfortunately I have not yet connected on the otter


----------



## 574mag (Dec 29, 2017)

You still got time man! Keep the faith.


----------



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

Fool'em said:


> Sure looks like a good day!
> Nice otter!
> I found otter sign at almost every stop this year. Found very few rats as well
> Unfortunately I have not yet connected on the otter


Thanks, the 330 was set on a small flow running the middle of a point on the river. It was meant for a Otter. No toilets or other sign . I did see a long dead otter down river almost hard to recognize. Curious what may have killed it. The other similar set on the opposite end hit a Otter last season got the 51 today. My hands and arms ache from putting in deep run sets in the cold water and remind me of the price paid . I have gaunlets but like to grip the 330 . Maybe I'll wear them next check. Yea right!


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

Pulled part of the line today. Fresh snow told the tale. Been blanked all week on this stretch of river and with fresh snow I saw no mink tracks. Did have lots of otter tracks however. He ran into one of my 110s along an undercut bank and I hooked him briefly in a 1.5cs at a pocket set. 
I carefully selected some older victors with weaker springs for this job because of the light pan tension. Plenty of holding power for a mink but obviously under gunned for otter. 
I might hit this area again later this winter if I don't get my otter elsewhere. 

Pulling the rest of the line tomorrow.


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

Anita Dwink said:


> Thanks, the 330 was set on a small flow running the middle of a point on the river. It was meant for a Otter. No toilets or other sign . I did see a long dead otter down river almost hard to recognize. Curious what may have killed it. The other similar set on the opposite end hit a Otter last season got the 51 today. My hands and arms ache from putting in deep run sets in the cold water and remind me of the price paid . I have gaunlets but like to grip the 330 . Maybe I'll wear them next check. Yea right!


My arms would be aching from lugging all those beaver around. 
Nice job putting a dent in the tree chewers population this week.


----------



## damgoodhunter (Jan 18, 2017)

Anita Dwink said:


> 1st check had a Otter. The lodge I set 2 days ago ended up with a 58lb beaver and 2 muskrats. The last set on the line had a 51 lb beaver waiting. Found 3 more bank dens and moved a few 330's around. One of my better days thats for sure.
> View attachment 358287
> View attachment 358291


Congrats!! Some nice fur! We drew a blank today! On the bright side the deer like our Dunlaps Hellfire lure, stepped in the trap not once, not twice, but three times! So next deer season I am going to use it instead of my Tinks..


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

Why does it always rain on pull day?

I've had better days


----------



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

Fool'em said:


> Why does it always rain on pull day?
> 
> I've had better days
> View attachment 358997


Nice one. Gonna pull my line on Thursday. Ready the ice fishing gear and wait for the melt to get back after the flat tails. Nothing on the check today for me.


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

Almost finished with pulling the line. 
Came back in the 2nd half with about a dozen rats. 

That beaver came on a mink blind set. The 1.5 duke held it but it worked the bottom stake out on the drowner cable. Fortunately I had a cable stake on top. 1/2 rebar 2ft long wasn't enough on the bottom. Water was high and cloudy so when I walked up in waist high water I figured I had a mink or rat and pulled the cable stake. Followed the cable which curved back to the bank and looking at me from the undercut bank is a beaver and now he's got nothing holding him but me!
Then the rodeo began!

Marsh boat


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Fool’em, if you have a welder, making your “spiked” bodygrips using rerod with a 1/4” bolt welded to end will hold a lot better then the threaded bolt.


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

Seldom said:


> Fool’em, if you have a welder, making your “spiked” bodygrips using rerod with a 1/4” bolt welded to end will hold a lot better then the threaded bolt.


No welder when I made up spiked conis. I have a welder now but haven't taken the time to rework all my conis. Some of my 110s I converted a couple years ago and have not used. Found them new in a bucket when I moved. Almost all my small conies are spiked. Even the ones I end up using thru the ice or in the marsh. Sometimes you need a spike and sometimes it doesn't matter. 
Did find a couple locations this year where I need an unspiked coni on a brick or plate. I'll need some more conies, oh darn!

Spiked coni where spike is irrelevant


----------



## 574mag (Dec 29, 2017)

And a good and bad check today. Two rats in BE sets. So I know I'm getting in the right neighborhood there, had three dp's set off with catch circles, but empty. I'm starting to think it's the guys deer hunting the property. Thats 5 this year, to many for coincidence for me. And caught my biggest grinner ever. And he was all ripped open by a pair of red tailed Hawks. Hadn't had that happen to me yet


----------



## Timberdoodle2 (Jan 6, 2015)

i would say your right on the catch circles if they are in long enough to make a circle there usually are there when yu check next..


----------



## 574mag (Dec 29, 2017)

That's what I was thinking. And there was just a bit of blood,like real faint spray, at one of them. But none on the trap.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

They are sending you a message, hoping your loses will discourage you while thinking they look innocent. Wrong! Too many missing! Dummies and thieves goingto the well too many times!


----------



## 574mag (Dec 29, 2017)

Season down here runs to the 15th for late archery. I'm going to relocate the ones hit tomorrow. But, it's awfully suspicious. Maybe I'll leave everything alone and hang a couple discrete trail cams.


----------



## Timberdoodle2 (Jan 6, 2015)

hide your cams well,, a rebait a couple of your good DPs


----------



## 574mag (Dec 29, 2017)

I think thats what I'm gonna do. Just so I know for sure


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

No ****, you still have deer hunting going on!! Tomorrow I’m FREE, FREE from all of the deer hunters because after months and months they’re finally DONE, deer hunting properties are all mine now!


----------



## 574mag (Dec 29, 2017)

Ya, it's a crazy long season. I waited to set this area until after all the firarm seasons where over. But damn, enough is enough! Lol


----------



## 574mag (Dec 29, 2017)

Glad to hear you're free though! Tear 'em up! Keep those videos rolling!


----------



## wicklundrh (Mar 18, 2014)

Remember, trappers make better "trackers"! By that I mean this:

The next time you find a catch circle with nothing in the trap, BEFORE you go in the circle, LOOK in it. More than likely you will find the boot marks of your suspected target. This will tell you for sure.

A trick with trail cameras. This might be a little bit too much work but: Put it up HIGH in the tree. So much so that you need a ladder to get to it. I hate thiefs. At least they are not taking your traps.

This camera trick is how I caught two thieves/tresspessers on a managment property. I had a feeling that they were tresspessing and getting caught on camera. Rather than owning up to it, they simply took the camera so as not to be seen. They are not smart enough to actually operate a camera so they couldn't figure out how to pull an SD card. I "baited" them with a POS camera that I had (actually a few different ones). I then set a good camera up in the trees. I got them on the first afternoon stealing a camera valued at 0 dollars!

Funny thing: The property they are tresspessing on is owned by a State Trooper! Our good friend happens to be a C.O! Moral of the story: if you are going to crap in someones backyard, you might want to make sure you actually know who they are first.....

Have a little fun with the thieves. Some days, I have nothing but time to think of ways to make myself chuckle!


----------



## 574mag (Dec 29, 2017)

All good advice. I did see a boot print, but it was to badly smudged for me to tell if it was from me before, or someone else. It was actually the drops of blood that got me thinking thieves. Not enough if someone shot something .But there shouldn't have been any at all. I had not dispatched any thing at the spot. And if a **** chewed something off, he took it with him!


----------



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

Pulled my line. Couple empty 330's that I attribute to muskrats. Putting away the gear til spring. 
So far this season
32 muskrats
21 beavers
1 red fox
4 raccoons 
1 Otter
1 mink
4 grinners
1 thumb (110 catch so released without injury)


----------



## 574mag (Dec 29, 2017)

Nice list! Congrats. I only have until the end of January then that's all till november


----------



## wicklundrh (Mar 18, 2014)

Great job Anita.
If the thumb was yours, lousy catch, if however it was someone else, great non target catch for sure!


----------



## 574mag (Dec 29, 2017)

Think I missed my first grey fox today by 1/2 an inch! At least it looked like a grey track right next to my pan to me! Also had two sets set off by deer. Slow slow slow action .who would think it would be 50 in January!


----------



## General Ottsc (Oct 5, 2017)

I made some pocket sets on Saturday with some fresh muskrat in them and moved some of my bottom edge sets. 

Looks like there's no more fresh tracks, but I noticed after the water level raises up real high, the animals stop coming by the creek. The level should be normal tomorrow, so hopefully they swing by my sets soon. 

But I've seen more mink tracks in this section of creek I'm trapping then any other section thus far.


----------



## General Ottsc (Oct 5, 2017)

No mink today, but I got my first possum. Caught him in a blind set using a 160.


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

Congrats (?) On your first grinners!


----------



## 574mag (Dec 29, 2017)

Hey! Way to go. We all start somewhere! I still catch my share. Easy to skin, can be tough to flesh. Skin is super thin .be gentle!


----------



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

Just want to share with the trapping crew who have been on this thread. No traps out right now. Invited the guy who did the predator calling section during the seminar in Sept to go after Bobcats and yotes
I've done neither until this afternoon. Weather was ok , windy from time to time. Cut a lot of cat tracks along by BE line and took him to a few spots. The 3rd spot ended up bringing in a Bobcat within 40 yards. His 1st one . Kills tons of yotes but cats have been elusive. I was as excited as he was when he shot and dropped it. Not going to take on a new hobby. Just nice to know my trapping skills delivered at a different level.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

When you say 


Anita Dwink said:


> Kills tons of yotes


 I tend to believe this. Calling coyotes has become a big deal in the last 5-6 years. In fact, just yesterday I went in for a device check of my pacemaker and my device tech told me that she and her husband were starting to get into the sport. It pretty much explains why my coyote harvest has been down 1/2 during those same 5-6 years. Tough I applauded her for being interested and active in the shooting sports I did tell her of one of my pet peeves with the year-round killing of coyotes. I told her that I trap within a season but hunting coyotes has none. This killing coyotes year-round puts me off because of killing females in the spring with pups in the den, kills the litter by starvation. She told me that they'd never thought or talked about that facet of coyote hunting. I ask her what they palnned on doing with the coyotes they shot. She answered that they wanted to mount one. I ask her what about #2, #3, #etc?


----------



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

Seldom said:


> When you say
> I tend to believe this. Calling coyotes has become a big deal in the last 5-6 years. In fact, just yesterday I went in for a device check of my pacemaker and my device tech told me that she and her husband were starting to get into the sport. It pretty much explains why my coyote harvest has been down 1/2 during those same 5-6 years. Tough I applauded her for being interested and active in the shooting sports I did tell her of one of my pet peeves with the year-round killing of coyotes. I told her that I trap within a season but hunting coyotes has none. This killing coyotes year-round puts me off because of killing females in the spring with pups in the den, kills the litter by starvation. She told me that they'd never thought or talked about that facet of coyote hunting. I ask her what they palnned on doing with the coyotes they shot. She answered that they wanted to mount one. I ask her what about #2, #3, #etc?


I have similar thoughts when trapping Beaver that may have kits in the lodge . Can hunt yotes at night but not cats. Nuisance trapping beaver and muskrat but never asked about nuisance trapping yotes, fox or weasel. A lot of gray area and regs that seem to be made based on wetting finger and sticking up in air for direction.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Anita Dwink said:


> I have similar thoughts when trapping Beaver that may have kits in the lodge . Can hunt yotes at night but not cats. Nuisance trapping beaver and muskrat but never asked about nuisance trapping yotes, fox or weasel. A lot of gray area and regs that seem to be made based on wetting finger and sticking up in air for direction.


I think it’s all about $$$$$$ and with year-round hunting on a deer predator and around a million(?) deer hunters out there, coyotes are hard pressed just during our deer season let alone during the pup-rearing period of the year. Money talks and BS squacks!

I just remembered that 4 of my properties were off-limits to me because callers had already been granted permission for fall hunting. I had to wait then until after 1/1 when deer hunting was done before I could set. Waste of time and effort for me but I don’t pay the taxes.


----------



## 574mag (Dec 29, 2017)

Seldom, feel free to trap any and all of my land. Of course, I'll need to supervise, make sure you're on the up and up!


----------



## 574mag (Dec 29, 2017)

Seriously, I agree. There should be a regulated season. Indiana is the same way. You can shoot them all year round.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

574mag said:


> Seldom, feel free to trap any and all of my land. Of course, I'll need to supervise, make sure you're on the up and up!


:lol::lol::shhh:


----------



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

Seldom said:


> I think it’s all about $$$$$$ and with year-round hunting on a deer predator and around a million(?) deer hunters out there, coyotes are hard pressed just during our deer season let alone during the pup-rearing period of the year. Money talks and BS squacks!
> 
> I just remembered that 4 of my properties were off-limits to me because callers had already been granted permission for fall hunting. I had to wait then until after 1/1 when deer hunting was done before I could set. Waste of time and effort for me but I don’t pay the taxes.


The property we got it on was still being deer hunted during the CWD muzzle loader rifle season and couldn't set it during our season. Follow the money is the answer to why when I am asked for a explanation.


----------



## 574mag (Dec 29, 2017)

It all revolves around deer and turkey. Those are the wildlife money makers!


----------



## wicklundrh (Mar 18, 2014)

Seldom said:


> She answered that they wanted to mount one. I ask her what about #2, #3, #etc?


THIS is exactly what I have been talking about for awhile. A few years back, I think there was no less than 4 full time outdoors type channels on TV. Everybody and their brother was producing a show. With the requirements to provide content, many of them had to find other ways to fill time. Several of them began showing and promiting preditor hunting as a good past time to fill the void between hunting seasons.

Soon, everybody was purchasing calling devices, going out, playing it as loud as they could in the hopes to get a coyote to come in so they could kill it. One thing happened pretty quick in a lot of areas: The coyotes became call shy. People who didn't know, understand, or study the animals in the area "assumed" that they could throw out a dying rabit call and have a coyote come to it. Problem was, when you throw out a jackrabbit call and there are ZERO Jacks in that area, a coyote probably isn't going to come to it. OR, they don't wait long enough, they turn and leave and then Mr. Coyote investigates a sound that doesn't exist. 

Eventually, said hunter gets his coyote and then the bright shiny new toy has losts it's appeal. What once was another effective way for preditor CONTROL has gone by the way side due to educated animals.


----------



## 574mag (Dec 29, 2017)

Amen to that


----------



## General Ottsc (Oct 5, 2017)

574mag said:


> Hey! Way to go. We all start somewhere! I still catch my share. Easy to skin, can be tough to flesh. Skin is super thin .be gentle!


Yeah....too late. That skin around the belly got me and so it has a hole or 2 in it. I'm going to turn it into a wall hanger anyway, for better or worse. Hopefully the next one will be better.


----------



## 574mag (Dec 29, 2017)

It's just paper thin on the belly. Especially the females they have a pouch. I still put all mine up just to practice. If you can get good on grinners, you can put up anything!


----------



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

General Ottsc said:


> Yeah....too late. That skin around the belly got me and so it has a hole or 2 in it. I'm going to turn it into a wall hanger anyway, for better or worse. Hopefully the next one will be better.


The one and only grinner I tried a few years ago with the same result. Next time I'm putting the blade away and will use fingers to pull down when getting near the front legs.


----------



## 574mag (Dec 29, 2017)

Not that any kind of expert, I'm certainly not. However, I only use the blade to open them up, same cuts as a ****, to cut off the front feet, and around the ears/face area. And the tail of course. The rest of it, I just slowly pull. I've done like 16 this year. Lol, some of them I've ruined in the fleshing stage. If they aren't close to perfect, I pitch 'em. Probably can't sell them anyhow. Last year I got .25 a piece. Lol


----------



## 574mag (Dec 29, 2017)

But I think they're great practice.


----------



## wicklundrh (Mar 18, 2014)

I can't remember if they had similar style to a muskrat or not. What I mean is that I've used an old spoon in the past on rats and can't remember if I did the same on a grinner or not. It has been awhile. 

I don't think it matters what animal, when you catch that first one in a blind set, you have the "ah ha" moment and feel like you figured something out! I have one blind set I've done every year and it always produces.


----------



## 574mag (Dec 29, 2017)

I use the dull side of the fleshing knife. And ya, it sure feels good when that set first pays off!


----------



## 574mag (Dec 29, 2017)

Little input on this track? I was thinking cat?much larger than any of our barn cats. It was kinda following my footprints and it happened last night. That's a size 12 boot for comparrison


----------

